# Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy and BullyMax



## Hayezb (May 29, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I wanted to get some opinions on how much I should be feeding my GS puppy. I decided to stick with the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy because of how well it worked with our PitBull Terrier ( Koda just passed 12 months so she's moved up to adult food ). 

First, is anybody against this brand of food? I was told that most dogs are picky with this kind, but if they would eat it, then it's a great product.

Anyways, on Monday he will be 14 weeks and we are currently feeding him 4 cups a day in two sittings. Is this too much? He easily eats his 2 cups at a sitting and does not beg for more food, but he goes crazy every time I grab his food bowl knowing it's time to eat.

According to the vet Chewy was a very large 6 week old GS weighing in at 16 pounds. Chewy and Koda play all day long, so he is getting his daily exercise. 

Now, about the BullyMax. Is it a bad idea to put a GS on it?

At first I was not going to do it because of the hip issues they tend to have and I didn't want Chewy to get too big. However, we've had Koda on BullyMax for 16 weeks and the results are amazing. She has a much smoother and shinier coat and her energy levels have increased. When we look at Koda you can notice she has toned up, even looking like she's lost weight, but she's only gained 6 pounds. I will try and find the article again, but I read about a K9 unit in New York that has all their GS on it and swear by it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

I feed my 2 year old GSD about 2 to 3 cups twice a day currently.
He is a very active high energy guy so he is always interested in eating.

Blue Wilderness is a very rich high protein and high caloric food--dry kibble anyway.
If your puppy is high energy and not a couch potato, then feed him up to the maximum recommended. He'll bulk up fast and should be healthy as a horse.

You can get a good idea if he is eating too much:

1) Stools come out like thick toothpaste
2) He might even upchuck some of it after a meal, but once in a day or two; not daily

I have my boy on the Chicken and Brown rice and he runs around like he swallowed a 50 horsepower engine ALL day long.

Puppies have sensitive stomachs and don't have a lot of control over their bowels, so take it easy on serving sizes at first with this food.

Good Luck and post a picture of your puppy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My puppies eat WAY more than my adult dogs. I like to keep them a bit lean (puppy lean) and fat/rolley polley is not what you want to see in a GSD.

I may have even been giving more than 4 c a day for a bit when alot of growing was going on, but for sure there was 2 c in the am and 2 in the pm in the middle of that. My Osin is just over a year old and I just backed her down from 3 cups a day to 2 (which my other 75 pound adult GSD's eat). 

That said, I always pay attention and commonly adjust their food during the year based on how they look (how they feel around their hips/ribs too). If we are doing tons of training with tons of treats..............they can gain. If they are having tons of hiking and exercising..........they can lose. 

So, for puppies, I pick a good premium food (have used Wellness Core and also like Taste of the Wild) read what the bag suggests and then go from there (usually I end up giving less than recommended  )


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My Osin is just over a year old and I just backed her down from 3 cups a day to 2 (which my other 75 pound adult GSD's eat).


Man, I wish I could feed mine only 2 cups a day. He gets close to 6 cups a day. And he still has a nice tuck and I can see his ribs. At 5 cups a day, I could see all his ribs from 4 feet away, now I can see the last 3. 

OP, I found that I have to feed my guy alot more than the recommended amount on the bags. Keep an eye on the body condition and let that be your guide.


----------



## arabian59 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hayezb said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I wanted to get some opinions on how much I should be feeding my GS puppy. I decided to stick with the Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy because of how well it worked with our PitBull Terrier ( Koda just passed 12 months so she's moved up to adult food ).
> 
> ...


You should wait the puppy is fully grown for bullymax but there are other supplements that would be good and wouldn't add muscle


----------

